# My loft complete



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

My loft is now complete except for adding sand to the aviary 
Check out the Cat Deterrent! Only takes 1 1/2 lbs. to lock the bobbins.

I have Cad Drawings / Plans and Cut Sheet, if anyone is interested in them.

Link:
http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b335/mmurphy99/Loft2/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice looking loft, I sent you a pm about obtaining the plans, Michael


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice loft! I like how you utilized the dog kennel.


----------



## vmj83459 (Dec 15, 2014)

This album is Private!


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

"ALBUM PRIVATE"... can not view


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The original posts are almost 6 years ago.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Ooops, I guess that's what I get from not looking at the original post date


----------

